# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Vuestra peor inversión

## mralonso

Cual a sido el juego que habéis adquirido i tenis mas tiempo sin utilizar 
O encontráis una tontería?

Yo por mi parte (no me comáis la radio)
No esta echa para mí, la tengo y como mucho nos vemos al mirar dentro el cajón
Ejjeejej

I vosotros ?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿De magia en general, o sólo de cartomagia?

¿Porqué está esto en cartomagia?

Mi peor compra, que no inversión fue la impresora de dinero.
Supongo que me esperava algo mejor, algo más examinable.

----------


## magomigue

la bola esa de gomaespuma que se convierte en un cuadrado 

un saludo

----------


## mralonso

Pues la bola esta da mucho juego, yo la ago cambiar de formas y l final salen corazones estrellas etc

----------


## david7liando

Yo, tengo unas cuantas malas inveriones... la barja arcoiris es la peor sin duda fue abrirla sacarla y ver lo feo que eran los dorsos de las cartas como si tuvieran 60 años las cartas la tngo al final del cajon escondida que no se vea, i la de produccion de abanicos tambien me defraudo mucho... pero de bola a cubo a ese le puedes sacar mucho juego haz una rutina con bolas de esponja descarga la bola que se transforma, y pam un cubo! de repente la gente que se lo e hecho se quedan con unas caras....

----------


## ignoto

En las tiendas de magia venden unas ranas de color verde de esponja.
Mojas bien el cubo, le pones encima la rana verde y le das la vuelta.

Coges la bola resultante y te la metes (perdón por la expresión) en el bolsillo izquierdo.
Coges una bola de esponja verde, la mojas bien y la pones en el bolsillo izquierdo.

Les dices a los niños que tienes una bola de esponja verde (la enseñas) y mientras le das una vuelta en los dedos sacas la otra "bola" y dices "y una roja" ¡Sin dejar de mirar a la bola verde!.
Pones la bola verde sobre la roja y les cuentas a los niños que tu maestro, el gran mago Xstddfr te enseñó cómo hacer que cambien de color y se transformen en una bola blanca y una azul.
Guardas ambas bolas en una mano "bien estrujadas" (con el giro que mete la bola verde en el cubo y saca la rana) y haces que los niños digan las palabras mágicas (o soplen o pedorreen o lo que se te ocurra).

Abres las manos enseñando las "bolas azul y blanca" y gritas "¡Sabotaje! ¡Traición!".

----------


## Goreneko

Hola gente!
Para esto tenemos 'Lo mejor y lo peor'... porque estamos hablando de esponjas en Cartomagia. Mejor movemos allí el hilo  :Wink1:

----------


## jesus_cheng

Lo peor que he comprado fue el Raven, ¿Porque? porque te lo puedes fabricar facilmente sin tanto dinero...

----------


## Ella

> la bola esa de gomaespuma que se convierte en un cuadrado 
> 
> un saludo


en otro foro a alguien se le ocurrio hacer unas bolas de esponja a traves de la mesa, yo conte una rutina con una sola bola que la atravesara y al final no puede hacerlo porque se ha convertido en cuadrado   :Wink:  

es muy bueno ese producto

----------


## Goreneko

Es otro de esos productos versátiles que la gente lo usa como truco y a los dos días se cansa, pero en realidad debe usarse como elemento de una rutina.

----------


## MajestiK Lord

mi peor inversion ah sido y espero que siempre sea... es el de la carta seleccionada es devuelta a la baraja y la avientas contra la ventana y queda del otro lado... :x

----------


## Franmanzaneda

De bola a cuadrado la primera vez que lo ví fue a Tamariz, en plan gag, y me pareció una pasada de juego. Creo que sirve también para abrir un espectáculo como efecto rápido y sorprendente que llama fácilmente la atención de los espectadores...

----------


## Dow

> mi peor inversion ah sido y espero que siempre sea... es el de la carta seleccionada es devuelta a la baraja y la avientas contra la ventana y queda del otro lado... :x




 :shock:    entre que lo peor ha sido la bola que se convierte en cuadrado y esto... veo que no sólo yo he pasado por la etapa de comprar todo a mogollón, y al ver cómo es, no nos gusta y lo dejamos... por suerte yo ahora estoy en la etapa de "eh, pues con esto que tengo aquí lleno de polvo podría hacer tal y tal..."

pero que la carta a traves de la ventana es mala inversión... puff, lo que pasa es que es mucha inversión, no mala.


por cierto, la mia... la bola manipulato, prefiero mil veces una bola normal.

----------


## ignoto

> por cierto, la mia... la bola manipulato, prefiero mil veces una bola normal.


¿Has probado a hacer el "de pañuelo a pelota" con ella?

----------


## ignoto

Una buena forma de evitar gastos idiotas es pensar primero en lo que se quiere hacer y adquirir después los materiales necesarios.

Si uno quiere montar, por ejemplo, una rutina de pañuelos en la que un pañuelo aparece, desaparece, vuelve a aparecer, crece, cambia de color, se convierte en cuatro pañuelos de colores diferentes que llevan al clímax al transformarse en blendo (por ejemplo) se deberían seguir los siguientes pasos:
- Separar la rutina por acciones.
- Decidir cómo resolver cada una de ellas.
- Adquirir el material necesario para cada acción.
- Seguir los puntos de cómo desarrollar una rutina que publiqué en este foro en alguna parte (no recuerdo dónde).

Lo que *NO* se debe de hacer es lo que casi todo el mundo hace (sobre todo al principio).
- Veo un producto en internet/una actuación de otro mago/DVD/tienda.
- Me lo compró porque mola mogollón.
- ¿Qué hago con él?
Porque un elevado porcentaje de esas adquisiciones acaban en el cajón del olvido por falta de imaginación, habilidad o tiempo para aprovecharlas.

Al que le parezca que de bola a cuadrado es una mala adquisición es porque le falta experiencia. Nada mas.

----------


## Dow

> Iniciado por Dow
> 
>  por cierto, la mia... la bola manipulato, prefiero mil veces una bola normal.
> 
> 
> ¿Has probado a hacer el "de pañuelo a pelota" con ella?



ajam... probaré, pero es que no me gusta nada su manejo jaja pero creo que sé cómo sería...

----------


## ignoto

Empalmada en una mano, sacas un pañuelo.
Juntas las palmas como si fueras a rezar y vas metiendo el pañuelo entre ellas (o sea, dentro de la bola).
Después manipulas un poco la bola y la mandas al topit.
Después...lo que quieras.

En realidad esa bola manipulato no es mas quee el gimmick que ideó Toni Hassini para hacer el "pañuelo a bola" pero de colorines y utilizado con imaginación.

----------


## La_iguana_magica

> Lo que *NO* se debe de hacer es lo que casi todo el mundo hace (sobre todo al principio).
> - Veo un producto en internet/una actuación de otro mago/DVD/tienda.
> - Me lo compró porque mola mogollón.
> - ¿Qué hago con él?
> Porque un elevado porcentaje de esas adquisiciones acaban en el cajón del olvido por falta de imaginación, habilidad o tiempo para aprovecharlas.


Justo lo que me paso con el anillo magnético, que lo tengo parado desde que lo compré, pudiendo haber aprovechado ese dinero para comprar un algun DVD con cosas basicas...  pero eso le pasa a todo el mundo no?  :roll:

----------


## Isra

Sin lugar a dudas el juego del Vampiro, la verdad  es que no está tan mal y puedes utilizar algunas de las cartas que vienen para otros efectos xo a la hora de hacer solo el juego del vampiro es el típico juego que te hace sudar a la hora de oir la pregunta " ¿ Me dejas las cartas ?"

----------


## shark

> Sin lugar a dudas el juego del Vampiro, la verdad  es que no está tan mal y puedes utilizar algunas de las cartas que vienen para otros efectos ** a la hora de hacer solo el juego del vampiro es el típico juego que te hace sudar a la hora de oir la pregunta " ¿ Me dejas las cartas ?"


a 5 euros que le pides....

----------


## shark

> Sin lugar a dudas el juego del Vampiro, la verdad  es que no está tan mal y puedes utilizar algunas de las cartas que vienen para otros efectos ** a la hora de hacer solo el juego del vampiro es el típico juego que te hace sudar a la hora de oir la pregunta " ¿ Me dejas las cartas ?"



repetido, sorry

----------


## BusyMan

Peor inversión (con diferencia):

El cubo de Rubik que se hace "solo"...

El que venden por aquí es un flexicubo cutre, tipo puzzle y claro... poco examinable.

Pepín de Zaragoza me enseñó su manejo de colocarlo a una mano... pero para tanto chocho es más fácil un cambiazo.

12 eurazos a la basura.

Por cierto, lo vendo... ¿alguien lo quiere?

----------


## fosky

No es una inversion mia, pero es de lo peor que he visto en magia, un conocido se compró el de la carta blanca que haces una foto con el movil, y sale  la elegida(no se como se llama), pufffff creo que son treinta eurazos y no se a atrevido a utilizarlo nunca.

----------


## ignoto

> No es una inversion mia, pero es de lo peor que he visto en magia, un conocido se compró el de la carta blanca que haces una foto con el movil, y sale  la elegida(no se como se llama), pufffff creo que son treinta eurazos y no se a atrevido a utilizarlo nunca.


Pues lo he visto hacer y es un juegazo.



----


¡Vendo cubo de rubik que se monta solo!
Razón: es un trasto inútil.

----------


## mralonso

El de la carta con el móvil, yo lo ago con video, salen fantasmas y volando cuando te están firmando y luego se pone tu carta delante, no ves nada hasta que el mago te da el móvil y  te enseña lo que a grabado, es una pasada ¡¡ ¡ 

(no se vende)

----------


## fosky

no  se me estaré equivocando porque de verdad que no me parece nada bueno no se, esque no quiero decir nada por no revelar pero el que yo conozco por lo menos, no se puede hacer nada de fantasmas ni nada, y se nota a la legua ........

----------


## Franmanzaneda

¿Cómo se llama ese juego?...

----------


## Danet

Mi peor inversion... La caja Boston, quizá el motivo sea mi ignorancia, pero no se como sacarle partido a esa cajita.

----------


## ckyouhaggard

oyee, yo no veo inutil el cubo de rubik ese, para gustos los colores!, yo quiero uno!, a cuanto lo vendes!??

----------


## chencho

Ay Ignoto, no te hubiera conocido antes.
Yo es que soy compulsivo. Bueno he comprado cosas qe ni siquiera he abierto pero sobre todo si son cuadradas y 52 me lo comro todo. Ya se que es pura compulsión, pero no puedo resistirlo. Mi mujer me dice que al menos aunque nunca las utilice tal vez un día minte un museo de barajas raras.
Hace unas semanas estuve en Buenos Aires por trabajo y me encontré un mago por la calle Florida,... no le compré los calzoncillos porque me daba un poco verüenza que si no... pero qué cosa de barajas, malas, malas malas. Una radio ptatera con baraja espaola, por ejemplo, de miedo. Por cierto compré una cosa graciosísima, la carta atravesada por la bala: disparas con una pistolita que trona pólvora y atraviesa la carta elegia libremente por el espectador y sólo esa del mazo, jejeje. Me parecía tan lindo,...
De las que nuca abrí (y que no dudo que sean estupendas) El Milagro de Calcuta, de las que nunca hice en público: las tres hias de Elena (son como de otro tiempo, pero me parecen de museo. Nunca lo hago porque esas rutinas verdecillas son como de otra época, de puro y soberano, jeje. Aunque me muero por comprar los centauros, también de tamariz), de las que nunca hice porque no cuedran en ninguna rutina: el trilero de Henry Evan (el que se hace en tapete negro),.... bueno... y después están esas joyitas de aeropuerto: se que son una horterada pero tampoco puedo resistirme: esas barajas nacionalistas, con molinitos en Holanda, el BigBen en Reino Unido, jaja. A mi me gustan, como las infantiles (parejas,oficios, y todas las de walt disney,...)
En el apartado también de "qué lindas que son, me las compro": las bycicle transparentes (que la verdad es que están bien para la piscina o playa) o las e colores (tengo una verde manzana que es una pasada).
El colmo: mecompré la 5 de la 505 (sólo tiene jokers y damas, de distinto dorso) por "yoqueseporquemelascompré",...
Por dios, acabo de darme cuenta que estoy enfermo, ahhhhhhhh
Y luego, no uso más que la bycicle rojas.
Ignoto, dime si se cura,...

Por otro lado, cualquier inversión en libros (de los de verdad) es lo mejor que se puede hacer. Para mi el Expert Card Technique ha sido la mejor inversión.
asensio

----------


## evilender

fosky, ese truco tambien me lo compre yo y es sin duda un truco muy malo que tampoco he llegado a realizar.
hay un dvd tambien llamado phonomenon en donde te explican otro truco de carta en el movil un poco mejor.
Un saludo

----------


## Jog

Ambición final

Hace aparecer la firma del mago en la carta top de la baraja
Desastrozo

----------


## Inherent

Creo que a adquisición cutre, os gano a todos. JUA JUA JUA !!!
En una tienda pequeñita de regalos, vi pequeños juegos de magia chinos a un euro cada uno , y me dije : "voy a pillar un par de ellos, total , por un euro cada..." 
Madre mía!!!
- El mago adivina qué cara tiene boca arriba un dado metido dentro de una caja circular. Lamentablemente el dado no está pintado, sino que tiene pegatinas mal pegadas , se se salen por los bordes X-D
- La cajita que hace desaparecer una moneda. Plástico para un gimmick que encaja mal y no hay por dónde cogerlo (canta por todos los sitios).
La verdad es que me he guardado hasta las cajas por curiosidad.Instrucciones en chino, dentro de cada caja viene un papelillo con una escueta traducción al castellano.... en uno de ellos, venía la de otro juego distinto, jua jua-....

----------


## susilin27

mi peor inversion ha sido un maletin de levitacion:

Pense era jauja y cuando lo abri solo habia 3 objetos y no venian las instrucciones por dios ¡¡¡¡¡ lo lleve a la tienda ( alcampo) y me dijeron que no podian hacer nada .o lo que es lo mismo , 80 euros tirados a la p.... calle.

Me lo regalo mi madre porque yo no tengo recuersos pero la verdad que eso no se hace :-( .

Con los 3 objetos no se podia hacer nada una carta una funda negra para poner en lo que levita y unas esponjillas es lo unico que me venia.

Para eso me hubiera comprado otros juegos que vi pero me llamo la atencion lo de la levitacion.

Ahora me arrepiento de haberlo comprado :-(

----------


## vimartinez87

el maletin de levitacion es quizas el de O.I.D. magic? que solo te va un dvd, una carta y no se q de metal?sk he leido que va eso en la caja y pensaba comprarlo...es ese el q tu tienes?podrias describir q tal es o es tan malo como tu dices?porque me aclaras mi duda con comprarme el maletin de levitacion y telekinesis.gracias

----------


## Inherent

> mi peor inversion ha sido un maletin de levitacion:
> (...)
> Ahora me arrepiento de haberlo comprado :-(


Madre mía... es que estamos hablando de 80 eurazos!!
Espero que con el tiempo, al menos, le encuentres utilidad de algún tipo.

----------


## susilin27

> el maletin de levitacion es quizas el de O.I.D. magic? que solo te va un dvd, una carta y no se * de metal?sk he leido que va eso en la caja y pensaba comprarlo...es ese el * tu tienes?podrias describir * tal es o es tan malo como tu dices?porque me aclaras mi duda con comprarme el maletin de levitacion y telekinesis.gracias



si exactamente es ese me quede a cuadros pense venian mas cosas y me encontre con ese timo xd :-( que triste y si dijeras cuesta 30 euros te puedes pensar bueno .... pero 79 euros exactos me costo

----------


## vimartinez87

entonces te gusto cuando lo viste en la tienda y luego una vez comprado descrubriste que no valia nada el maletin de levitacion? porque como he leido en otro post que el maletin estaba bien...

----------


## susilin27

al principio me parecia bien pensando que todo el contenido estaba dentro de la caja, pique como un mendrugo, solo habia lo que he dicho el dvd la carta una funda negra para tapar y un ina especie de iman cuando llegue a casa y lo vi lo lleve de inmediato a la tienda y la respuesta fue los articulos de magia no se descambian :-( diosssss casi mato a la que me lo dijo . Asi que perdi 80 euros en un maletin con 4 cosas inservibles. bueno lo unico que puedo aprobechar es el maletin para guardar mis jueguecillos aunque caro me ha salido dios 80 eurazos :-(

----------


## Desmond

La baraja fournier con los indices en los dorsos... menuda chafa... no vuelvo a comprar una baraja marcada en la vida.

Para eso tenemos el forzaje y el control, coñe.

----------


## joepc

> La baraja fournier con los indices en los dorsos... menuda chafa... no vuelvo a comprar una baraja marcada en la vida.
> 
> Para eso tenemos el forzaje y el control, coñe.


Pues tiene uno de los mejores marcajes que conozco, nadie los ve, otra cosa es la utilidad que le des y los conflictos morales de utilizar cartas marcadas.

----------


## Desmond

Nno no, las marcas están muy muy bien pero es que no la voy a usar, no se, no me `parece bien usar barajas marcadas...

----------


## starsoazul

> Nno no, las marcas están muy muy bien pero es que no la voy a usar, no se, no me `parece bien usar barajas marcadas...


Compañero!!!!....pero para que las compraste entonces :Confused:  es decir, cuando las compraste sabias perfectamente lo que eran no?
un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## azegarra

LO PEOR

No  se si sera lo peor de lo peor, o quiza no lo se maniobrar o utilizar pero es que no he podido uincluirlo en ninguna rutina, ni he engañado a nadie: LEVITATOR (V_E_R_N_E_T), fue lo primero que compre.

LO MEJOR

LOS CINCO TOMOS DE LA GEC.

----------


## Arzagot

Respecto al kit de levitación de OID Magic decir que tampoco esta tan mal, pero si que es bastante caro. El truco de levitacion esta bastante bien y es facil de hacer, y si te lo preparas bien casi lo puedes hacer en cualquier parte preparandote un par de zapatos apropiadamente (no dire mas para no desvelar el truco jeje)
Eso si... me parece muy caro por un dvd, una manta, 3 imanes (muy potentes todo hay que decirlo y hay que tener cuidado cuando se manipulan) y una carta especial para elevar una cerilla o algo muy ligero.
Lo ultimo... no se si en el Alcampo te cambiaran juegos de magia o no, pero no creo que haya ninguna ley por la que no te puedan cambiar unicamente articulos de magia y demás, para la proxima yo pondría una reclamacion que los consumidores tb tenemos nuestros derechos jejeje... o compralo en el hipercor que alguna cosa de esas de magia que he cambiado no me han puesto ningun problema.
Un saludo

----------


## mago indalo

Estimados amigos, con respecto a las devoluciones, yo compré un pack de OID MAGIC en Alcampo y por no gustarme decidí devolverlo a los dos días. 

No me pusieron ningún problema, es más, ni me preguntaron el motivo de la devolución aún cuando lo llevé abierto.

Saludos

----------


## Magnano

Solo se puede hacer un juego y tienes que tener en cuenta mucho la iluminacion y a demas la relacion calidad precio no es buena, los productos son de calidad pero no compensa.

Salu2

----------


## Desmond

> Compañero!!!!....pero para que las compraste entonces es decir, cuando las compraste sabias perfectamente lo que eran no?
> un saludo


Cuando las compre estaba empezando, después de leer un poco el canuto y el gec1 dije... para que quiero una marcada, NO LA NECESITO!

Aqui esta todavia, llena de polvo.

----------


## qfast

Pues a mi me la pegaron con los chips estos magneticos que cambian de color, menos mal que pronto  se cruzó por mi vida Faustino Palmero y me redirigió a la cartomagia.
Recientemente he descubierto a JB Bobo y no puedo soltarlo. 
Yo diría que lo que más me impresiona es la magia con monedas, aunque donde esté un buen two card monte....

saludos.

----------


## bicycleto

En mis inicios me compré unos polvos anticongelante  :9898:  :302: 
Los he usado para bromas así entre amigos jajaja para magia... poco poco

----------


## k_rsaro

la varita esa que se desarma sin duda xDD me esperaba otro tipo de sistema mas real y para gente mas grande

----------


## _[amigo]_

Buff, este tema esta hecho sin duda para mi jaja. Creo que soy el que mas cosas sin utilizar tiene. Desde un Raven y un hold magnetic (que ambos me costaron una pasta) a una moneda magnetica, iman de neodimio, moneda que atraviesa la mano, pañuelo de desaparicion, boli que atraviesa billetes, FP (me lo regalaron y no me vale), cartera de fuego...
Ya veis que la lista es interminable, pero por suerte tengo algunas adquisiciones que si uso, y que ultimamente estoy descubriendo como funcionan la verdad xDDD.
Ahora lo pienso y podria tener mucho material que me seria muy util si no hubiese comprado cosas al tun tun, pero cuando se es un principiante y se descubre antes la web de tiendamagia que el foro, se cometen esos errores jiji. 
Ahora por fin soy mas precavido a la hora de elegir mis adquisiciones, pero cada vez que veo mi maletin magico lleno de cosas que jamas usare (y todas nuevecitas) me da una rabia increible.
Pero bueno, de los errores se aprende, a ver si a partir de ahora no me llevo mas sorpresas con lo que compro (que son culpa mia totalmente por comprarlo todo...)
Un saludo y cuidadin con elegir las cosas sin cautela  :Wink1:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Mi peor inverision ha sido el truco del trilero, las 3 cartas que te mostravan de ejemplo eran bicycle pero de mala calidad, el jòker camuflado era mas grande que las otras tres vamos que era todo un desperdicio.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

La espada que atraviesa el cuello ha sido sin duda mi peor adquisición. La compré en un momento en el que necesitaba algún juego llamativo para salón y... ni por asomo ha tenido la relevancia que yo pretendía. No es que lo tuviera como efecto fuerte, si no más bien como efecto transición - gag. Pero aun asi, el público me ha manifestado que este juego no le gusta, que no lo ven absolutamente nada mágico (la gran mayoría).

Seguramente también sea porque yo no le he conseguido dar el uso adecuado, pero lo que sí es seguro es que este accesorio no está hecho para mí, y más cuando siempre me ha tirado mucho más hacia la magia de cerca.

----------


## Ace

Una lampara que se prende sola, una porquería, no se en que estaba pensando...
By the way: en mi país se llama lampara, pero en españa creo que lo llaman de otra manera, asi que por las dudas pongo una foto del tipo de lampara que estoy hablando.



Salu2!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

en Costa Rica se llama bomillo o bombilla

----------


## marcoCRmagia

mi peor inversion hasta ahora ha sido...un telefono celular que se me descompuso a las 2 semanas y no me quisieron dar otro,  :O10:  

en cuanto a magia hasta ahora no tengo peor inversion... creo que a todo lo que he conseguido le he sacado bien el jugo  :Cool1:

----------

